# Inside hood release broken



## SuperJudge (Nov 10, 2004)

Today my little brother and I had to replace the rear brake pads. We had to bleed the caliper to get the cylendar to retract.
When my brother popped the hood, he broke the inside release.
The beetle is a 1999 gasser.
Is the release under warranty?
If not, is it difficult to replace?
Talk about some crap, you fix the brakes and break something else.
Thanks a lot for taking the time to help out.


----------



## PhilS (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Inside hood release broken (SuperJudge)*

I just went through this same problem this past week with my new to me 1999 GLS. More than likely you broke the post on the release lever bracket. Cost for the bracket (part number 1J1-823-633-A) from my VW dealer was $2.27. However this didn't fix the root of the problem which was that the ball end of the cable at the hood latch end was slipping out of the bracket which turned out to be bent. I took it to the VW dealer and they fixed it by straightening out the bracket and wire-tieing the cable to the bracket. Not sure how long it will last. 
I can see how easy it would be to break the lever since it doesn't require much movement to release to hood. Cheap design in my opinion.


----------



## PhilS (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Inside hood release broken (PhilS)*

There is a more complete thread with pictures over on newbeetle.org:
http://forums.newbeetle.org/sh...52423


----------



## SuperJudge (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Inside hood release broken (PhilS)*

Yeah, my wife is pretty sad and irritated with the continually breaking, _cheaply designed_ interior parts.
The window switches, the mirror adjusing knob, just recently the sunglass carrier up in the dome. 
The grille on the bottom of the air dam popped out the other day, and I had to smack that into place. 
The lamp behind the AC knobs flickered for a week, two weeks after we got the car, and haven't come back on since, except maybe once in a surprising while. I'm sure the lamp is good, it just doesn't come on. Not that it matters, because the compressor broke and leaked all the freon out 6 months after we got it. The wife wishes she hadn't gotten the car, and I think it's a really great ride, but I am getting tired of everything breaking. 
You'd think a German car company would take pride in their product, and make it reliable. I guess the cheap plastic pieces should have made me think about it beforehand, but I was just giving my wife what she wanted.


----------

